# Should i be worried



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

MY CORAL EEL CATFISH HAS STARTED STAYING AT THE TOP OF MY TANK..SHOULD I BE WORRIED???
MY WATER READINGS ARE:
PH..8.0
AMMONIA..O
NITRITE..0
NITRATE..O
SALINITY..1.022

JUST ADDED A LIONFISH TO THE TANK LAST NIGHT..THESE ARE THE ONLY 2 IN THE TANK..HAD A SNOWFLAKE EEL BUT HE COMMITED SUICIDE...:fish:

PICS ADDED ..THE CATFISHES EYES ARE NOT CLOUDY ..THEY ONLY LOOK THIS WAY CAUSE OF THE FLASH ON THE CAMERA


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The salinity is a bit low, I'd try slowing dripping some hyperconcentrated salt water in until it's at at least 1.024. What's the temperature? With the heat, you might be getting some wild swings.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> The salinity is a bit low, I'd try slowing dripping some hyperconcentrated salt water in until it's at at least 1.024. What's the temperature? With the heat, you might be getting some wild swings.


the catfish has just died:angels:

i keep the temp at 80..just got a new heater a few days ago


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

is it possible the lionfish attacked the catfish????


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, and it's too hot!!! Cool it to 76 before adding new fish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, and the lion will try to eat everything you put in it's tank.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Yes, and it's too hot!!! Cool it to 76 before adding new fish


oh thats is very disappointing ..i read that the 2 fish were compatible...i did not know that about the temp...:fish::fish:


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Oh, and the lion will try to eat everything you put in it's tank.


the coral catfish was in the tank before the lionfish...he was given to me last night as a gift from kids..what can i put in the tank now that hes there


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of things can go with lions, but they all must be bigger than the lion.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Get a Clown Trigger they are bad ass and can easily hold their own with a lion.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

its a sad day ..the lionfish got a couple white spots on him..looked like fungus...took a pic to my local fish store ..they had me treat the tank with fungus cure....three days in to the treatment the lionfish died...and the spots had gotten bigger..not a happy camper....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Bummer. Well, these things are going to happen occasionally. This is why we MUST use quarantine tanks with saltwater.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If the lionfish did in fact have a fungus, wait a week or so before adding anything new to the tank. Assuming it was ich, you'll have to wait eight weeks before you can add a new fish.

TOS is perfectly correct with the necessity of quarantining; 6 weeks ago, I picked up a Coral Beauty angel for my dad's 125 gallon. It looked perfectly healty, but having learned my lesson about the importance of QT 1.5 years ago, I popped the angel into the QT. Sure enough, the angel developed a strong infection of ich, and it has been in hyposalinity for the past three weeks. In hypo, it also turned out to have some sort of fungal infection, as well as something that resembles dropsy. 

If I had added the fish straigtaway to the 125 gallon, I would have had to catch and remove a blue tang, which also would have needed to be treated. QTing one fish prophylacticly is a lot easier then treating and medicating every fish at once.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

yea ive learned my lesson although i hadnt bought the lionfish ..it was a gift i have started a quarantee tank and asked my kids nicely not to buy any surprises till its up and running..told them i felt bad enough when i buy something and it dies..feel worse when its bought for me...


----------

